# Barefoot Contessa: Back to Basics



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah, the Barefoot Contessa. Who among us doesn't long to be a contessa (or count, it just depends), lounging on the beach with sand between

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

